
Why CLisp is under GPL - an email thread between Richard Stallman and Bruno Haible - DavidSJ
http://clisp.cvs.sourceforge.net/*checkout*/clisp/clisp/doc/Why-CLISP-is-under-GPL
======
hs
stallman is a good lawyer

